# Bribie island ocean side 30/07



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all i was thinking about going to the good spot 8th ave on sat or sunday. 
any 1 in.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

forecast looks better for sunday.depends on work at this stage


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

If the weather plays nice I am there.

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I will try and make it also. Sunday would be best for me and weather looks better then too.

Lee


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope this rain has gone by then!!


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
with all this rain i will be called into work sat so if wether is good i will try not to get swamped on entry :lol: sunday
ash yor make it look so easy :?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Sunday and I'm in!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

rain should clear by midnight,winds should be westerly on sat and sunday so should be small shorebreak.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

how far is this from the Gold Coast?
ie travel time


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

ben
takes me 45 mins to get to gateway bridge from the island every morning.from nerang id say about 1 3/4 hrs


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Can you use a kayak trolley to get to the water from 8th av.??????

Or do I have to carry everything down to the water?


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

hi
yes you can use a trolly its better than draging it all down like i do  i hope to have a trolly by this weekend. just in time for the morton day trip.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

End of financial year, need another load of fire wood, will I get it all done by Saturday, and still be fit for a Sunday fish/paddle? All goes well I hope to be there.

Jim H


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Must add - Sunday is only possible for me - wind appears to be dropping as well.

JimH


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be there tomorrow (Sunday) from around 6.30ish.

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

ok see you all there ill be there by 6 i reckon

Lee


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
I will be there 2 so i can show any 1 how not to do a surf entry  .
ash make the wether not so cold this time   
630 ish 8th av car park 3rd week in a row i just hope i get a keeper this time


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow also. Probably be at 8th by 0600. Will sus out the conditions, and if all well I'll do the 2-3 skip, hop, and jump backwards and forwards from the car. No trolley for me yet


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

All going well I hope to be there to tomorrow, sometime between 6 & 6.30.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
The yak is loaded bait is chilling. i will be there unloading from 6am as i have not getted my trolley as of yet  .
Now all we have to do is pray to the wind god's to be kind to us all.


----------

